# Can a friend egg share?



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

We have an appointment to see about me egg sharing so we can then get our IVF paid for, however I have PCOS and if they do not approve me my best friend has asked if she donates her eggs can I get the IVF paid for...if that makes sense?

Probably not allowed by the clinics but dont see why it shouldnt be....same outcome


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Probably not hun as they would be paying out for drugs and scans for 3 people rather than just 2 as in egg sharing. A lot of clinics accept PCOS ladies , I have enquired as I have it xx


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi,


I hope my reply is not too late.  Just to let you know this happened to us.  We were the recipient and a very kind lady donated altruistically to help her friend who needed IVF.  By donating her eggs to us, it meant that our donor's friend moved to the top of the list. 


I suppose it depends on the clinic and their policy.


Wishing you all the best in your treatment.


Oli x


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Thanks ladies, hopefully we will get our answers at the clinic next week  xx


----------

